# Webster's Bible (1833)



## Taylor (Apr 25, 2021)

Does anyone have any experience with "Webster's Bible" (published in 1833)? I have become increasingly interested in the man Noah Webster—Founding Father, legislator, lexicographer, and thoroughgoing Calvinist. I am particularly interested in the very light revision he did to the "Common Version" (i.e., the King James Version of the Bible) from 1831-1833. Has anyone used this version? Does anyone have an evaluation? There is an interesting article, as well as Webster's preface to the work, found here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JM (Apr 25, 2021)

Don't know anything about it but found this: http://textusreceptusbibles.com/Websters

Reactions: Like 1


----------

